# Canon Sure Shot AF35 underexposure



## brewjito (Sep 23, 2020)

So I've been using this camera for a few weeks now and I use 400 film and my ISO/ASA is at 400 as well. I never change my settings but somehow some of my photos come out under exposed. Do i need to change my settings up to 1000 when shooting outdoors in the day or should i lower it to 200 or 100? Shooting indoor is fine with the flash on, but outdoor gives me underexposure issues. I've added a photo of 2 that were underexposed and 2 that were fine, they're from the same roll of film and same settings. If anyone has any advice for me that would help me out a lot because i really like the feel of this camera.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2020)

If you lower your ISO setting to 200, that will cause the camera to overexpose the scene by one exposure value. if you lower your ISO setting to you will effectively be exposing the scene by two stops.

If you set the iso to 1000 this will cause underexposure by a little over two exposure values.


----------



## brewjito (Sep 23, 2020)

Derrel said:


> If you lower your ISO setting to 200, that will cause the camera to overexpose the scene by one exposure value. if you lower your ISO setting to you will effectively be exposing the scene by two stops.
> 
> If you set the iso to 1000 this will cause underexposure by a little over two exposure values.


so basically if i lower my settings i will allow more light to come in and fix my exposure issue


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes, using a lower ISO value will increase the exposure that the camera gives to the film for each and every scene exposed with the lower ISO index.

Since it is a relatively simple camera I am fairly sure that you have no idea of what part of the scene the camera meter is seeing. Changing the iso in use is a long held standard operating procedure in the case of under and overexposure when one is using a relatively simple camera without a specific exposure compensation dial.


----------



## karl47 (Sep 30, 2020)

I had an old Conan, which I got from my father, then I decided to figure it out and set everything up, but it was not as easy as it seemed at first glance


----------

